# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  क्या आप जानते हैं क्या करें वजन घटता ही नहीं

## Krishna

आज कल बहुत लोग इस फिक्र में जी रहे हैं कि कोशिशों के बावजूद वजन नहीं घटता। लेकिन आदर्श वजन हासिल करना इतना मुश्किल भी नहीं है। जानें, इस राह में हम क्*या गलतियां करते हैं और कैसे एक सही बॉडी शेप पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

घंटो वॉक की, जिम गए, पसीना बहाया, एक्*सरसाइज की, डायटिंग की, मगर वजन था कि टस से मस न हुआ...। आखिर 2-3 किलो वजन घटाना भी इतना मुश्किल कैसे हो जाता है?

स्लिम-ट्रिम होन किसे नहीं भाता। लेकिन, छरहरापन अब नॉस्*टैल्जिया बन चुका है। वो भी क्*या दिन थे जब दुबले पतले हुआ करते थे। 40 की उम्र पार करते ही 28 इंच की कमर को कमरा बनने में दरे नहीं लगती। सैलयुलाइट अपनी परते दिखा-दिखाकर चिढ़ाने को उतावला रहता है और वेइंग मशीन की सुई आगे बढ़ती जाती है। क्*यों होता है ऐसा ? कहां गलती करते हैं हम ? आइए जानें वे कौन से सवाल हैं जो वजन घटाने की प्रक्रिया में हमारे मन में उठते हैं और इनके सही जवाब क्*या हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*सवाल 1 - घटता नहीं वजन*डायटिंग के शुरुआती दौर में तात्*कालिक लाभ होता है। वजन घटताहै तो खुशी का आलम नहीं रहता, लेकिन यह इसी पर टिका नहीं रहता। थेड़ी हेर-फेर होते ही यह फिर बढ़ जाता है। इसका एक कारण यह है कि डायटिंग के दौरान लोग अकसर कैलोरीज बहुत घटा देते हैं और इससे तुरंत वजन घटता है। 

शुरुआत में यह फूड रिजेक्*शन अच्*छा लगता है, लेकिन जल्*दी ही शरीर में किसी न किसी तत्त्*व की कमी होने लगती है, जिसका नतीजा होता है डिप्रेशन, थकान और फटीग। आखिर व्*यक्ति को फिर अपने पुराने शेड्यूल में लौटना पड़ता है। वजन घटाने में विफल होने पर इसका भावनात्*मक प्रभाव भी गहरा होता है। यह इमोशनल मेंटल स्*टेज व्*यक्ति को ज्*यादा खाने के लिए प्रेरित करती है, व्*यक्ति जाने-अनजाने ज्*यादा खाने लगता है और फिर अपने पुराने बॉडी शेप में वापस आ जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

......................................

----------


## Krishna

*सवाल 2 - कैलोरीज का मेल*
कितनी कैलोरीज ठीक है... यह सवाल हर डायटिंग करने वाले के मन में उठता है। सामान्*य तौर पर एक व्*यस्*क पुरुष के लिए 1800 और स्त्रियों के लिए 1500 कैलोरीज ठीक समझी जाती है। डायटिंग के दौरान लगभग 500 कैलोरीज तक घटा दी जाती है। शोध बताते हैं कि डायटिंग में आमतौर पर लोग जिमिंग या एक्*सरसाइजिंग के दौरान बर्न की गई कैलोरीज़ की गलत गणना करते हैं। जैसे, लोग मान लेते हैं कि जंक फूड से भरे संडे की एक शाम के लिए एक घंटा जिम में पसीना बहा लेना काफी है, जबकि ऐसा नहीं होता।

----------


## Krishna

*सवाल 3 -कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स का खेल*शरीर को ऊर्जा प्रदान करने के लिए कार्ब जरूरी है। 55 से 65 फीसदी कुल कैलोरीज हमें कार्बोहाइड्रेट से मिलती है। ये शरीर के लिए ईंधन की तरह हैं। डाइटिंग के दौरान कार्ब कम करने से ग्*लाइकोजन स्*तर घट जाता है और शरीर ऊर्जा के वैकल्पिक स्रोत अमीनो एसिड की ओर बढ़ता है। इससे मसल टिश्*यू को हानि पहुंचती है। कार्ब कम करने से ज्*यादा जरूरी मसल टिश्*यूज को बचाना है। मेटाबॉलिज्*म के लिए भी कार्ब अनिवार्य है। लैप्टिन और अन्*य फैट बर्निंग हॉर्मोंस बॉडी फैट से सीधे जुड़े होते हैं। कार्ब बढ़ने पर लैप्टिन का स्*तर बढ़ता है और शरीर का मेटाबॉल्जिम बढ़ता है। शरीर को कार्ब की उतनी ही जरूरत है जितनी कि किसी अन्*य न्*यूट्रीरंट्स की। इसलिए डाइटिंग में कार्ब को पूरी तरह कट न करें, लेकिन अपनी डाइट में रिफाइंड कार्ब जैसे मैदा और इसके प्रोडक्*ट्स, शुगर, सफेद चावल के बजाय फल और सब्जियों की मात्रा बढ़ाएं ताकि कार्बोहाइड्रेट पर्याप्*त मात्रा में मिलता रहे।

----------


## Krishna

सवाल चार - फैट्स की मार




वजन घटाने का नियम यह है कि जितनी कैलोरीज बर्न कर सकते हैं, उसेस कम कैलोरीज लें। अगर दो किलो वजन कम करना हो तो लगभग 500 कैलोरीज घटानी होंगी या इतना व्*यायाम करना होगा कि 500 कैलोरीज बर्न कर सकें। डायट में ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थों को प्राथमिकता दें, जिनसे कैलोरीज तो घटें लेकिन सेहत पर बुरा असर न पड़े। अच्*छे और बुरे फैट के अंतर को समझना भी जरूरी है। रेड मीट के बजाय बींस, फैट-फ्री मिल्*क प्रोडक्*ट्स लेने से सैच्*युरेटेड फैट कम होगा। ओमेगा-3 फैटी एसिड के लिए फिश, वॉलनट्स, सोयाबीन ऑयल का प्रयोग दिन में एक बार जरूर करें। भोजन में ताजी हरी सब्जियां और फ्रूट्स की मात्रा बढ़ा दें। डायट से चार फूड 'सीआरएपी' कट करें। ये हैं कैफीन, रिफाइंड शुगर, एल्*कोहल और प्रोसेस्*ड फूड।

----------


## Krishna

चेकलिस्*ट


नतीजे देखें, परखें और अपने फीडबैक से सीखें। देखें कि एक सप्*ताह में ऐसी क्*या गलती की जिससे वजन बढ़ा या किस प्रकार की डायट से वजन कम हुआ।


एक-दो महीने में पांच दस किलो वजन घटाने का सपना न देखें। ऐसा लक्ष्*य बनायें जिसे हासिल कर सकें। पिछले दस वर्षों में वजन बढ़ने की प्रक्रिया के बारे में सोचें। हर साल कितने किलो वजन बढ़ा। जीवनशैली में आए बदलावों के बारे में भी सोचें। लंबे समय तक एक ही स्थिति में बैठकर काम न करें। तनाव और दबाव घटायें।


30 की उम्र के बाद नियमित वजन चैक करें। जैसे ही वजन एक-दो किलो बढ़े तुरंत उसे संतुलित करने के प्रयास में जुट जाएं।


डायटिंग के बजाय, सेंसिबल ईटिंग प्*लान' के बारे में सोचें। इसे जीवनशैली का हिस्*सा बनायें। एक सी ईटिंग हैबिट्स रखें।

डायरी नोट्स लिखें। अगर डार्क चॉकलेट का एक बड़ा पीस मुंह में डाला है, तो अगले मील में कितनी कैलोरी घटानी है, इसे भी ध्*यान में रखें।

----------

